# Most popular web portals in Australia



## Vintage

I was wondering what the most popular internet portals in Australia are - apart from regulars like Yahoo. I hear Fairfax media (that includes SMH, Drive, etc. ) is one popular portal company. Are there more?


----------



## ciaranm

Vintage said:


> I was wondering what the most popular internet portals in Australia are - apart from regulars like Yahoo. I hear Fairfax media (that includes SMH, Drive, etc. ) is one popular portal company. Are there more?


They are many and varied.... What exactly are you looking for? Every city has at least one newspaper that more than likely has a website... Then there are the directories like sensis, hotfrog and gumtree.

But there are also many different localised and niche "portals", for anything and everything you could think of.


----------



## brian_84

*Nice one!*

Nice question! Would be interesting to know wich are the most popular portals in Australia. That will certainly help approaching to the many ways people participate over different issues.
I guess would be nice to know about general content portals, news, forums and download sites.
For example, here in Argentina I think the most popular is taringa.net.
As a matter of fact, it started being argentinian, but nowadays it's very popular in most latin-american countries.


----------



## LOOK IN

We have a web portal being created actually. We will be launching within a couple of months.  We can't wait.


----------



## brian_84

*so...?*

So...? So far no one is giving a name of anything.....
C'mon you Aussies!


----------



## portalmojo

Hey guys..... I just saw this site....a portal to all search in Australia.

A search engine for jobs, properties, business, flights, hotels, motoring, freelance - ODUSEE - find it all at one address


----------



## brian_84

*Good One!*

Good one there!
Nice site. Search engine works great!

Let's keep posting!


----------



## portalmojo

brian_84 said:


> Good one there!
> Nice site. Search engine works great!
> 
> Let's keep posting!


Thanks for liking....I'll post more here


----------



## Elearning Courses

yup gumtree is indeed one good site. i use it like I use ebay. anyways, aside from Google.com.au, there are really a lot of website out there that is good and specific depending on what you need. If you want ads go to gumtree or ebay, if you want academic sites, you can go to university websites, most of them already have interactive websites that you can use.....


----------



## brian_84

Nice work guys
Very insteresting websites.
Gumtree rocks!
Now this is an interesting post!


----------



## coathanger007

For the news portal I just use The Age - Business, World & Breaking News | Melbourne, Australia
For chat it's http://www.whirlpool.net.au
An alternative to gumtree is Classified ads of Australia - submit or post your free ads


----------



## joebilly

There is this new portal that helps a lot of people coming from other countries, to situate and understand a little bit more about australia, without being boring, check it out:

Click Australia | The place you never forget


----------



## neoleo

joebilly said:


> There is this new portal that helps a lot of people coming from other countries, to situate and understand a little bit more about australia, without being boring, check it out:
> 
> Click Australia | The place you never forget


The web cannot be reached


----------



## chrisgoody

pedestrian.tv is pretty popular recently, for news/pop culture


----------



## pndaccountants

I think google.com.au is the most popular web portal in australia...


----------



## Minimovers

I could suggest these portals. But, it will also depends on what you need online

google.com.au (ofcourse)
gumtree.com.au (classified ads site)
abc.net.au (for local news and weather)


----------



## southafricanstooz

Hi, I just checked it out and also think its great. Fast and slick so will be using it from now on. Thanks.


----------

